# Pies in hospital :(( NOT GOOD



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

:crybaby: Pies been rushed to the vets this morning  We woke up i picked him up and he jumped out my arms and landed on the hard wood floor. He went stiff, gasping, head bent back. His heart stopped and he stopped breathing so i gave him cpr and he came back. He was still gasping and his eyes were 'dead'. He came out of it and perked up abit on the way to the vet, heart beating strongly, eyes 'alive' breathing ok and looking about. he can move his legs and stand up. The vet has took him in and put him on ox, they said he's perking up and they say he's gone into shock. They are keeping him in hospital to see how he goes and see if they are going to xray him. I pray to god he'll be ok but I've got such a bad feeling and feel sooo guilty. Please send hope and wellness thoughts to him, Only had him a short while but he's my baby boy. Don't know how i'll get through this alone


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How awful!!! It was an accident, don't blame yourself. I will be thinking of you and of him today. Keep us posted!


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Just rang the vet, pie is doing ok, he's very alert, barking at the other dogs he's had something to eat and pee'd and pooped so fingers crossed. They are going to give him some xrays just to make sure he hasn't got anything going on but the vet thinks not. Calling back at lunch time :/


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh! sending the most positive wishes possible to you and your little man!! ((hugs))


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor little guy!! Don't blame yourself, these things happen unfortunately. Glad to hear he's perking up now, keep us updated.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my....thats one of my fears here...I have a jumper too...my mother is getting older and loves the dogs I get very nervous when she wants to hold them while standing..
Be sure to ask about his organs...a blow like that can hurt his liver and such..I sure hope he continues to keep well...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Poor Pie! I hope he will be okay and you get to bring him home very soon.
Please keep us posted. btw, you are not alone


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... will be thinking of Pie for a full recovery.... *hugs*


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Positive thoughts for Pie xx


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my! I know how you must have felt. I will pray he will be perfectly fine.


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your kind words and thoughts 
Pie is home now, the vet has checked and doubled checked everything and he's fine. I have to watch him closely for the rest of today (safely say that he wont be leaving my sight!) and he's back to the vet first thing for a check. I think Pie has been a very lucky little pup  xxxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, how frightening! I'm so glad he's doing well and is back home with you! ((HUGS))


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

It was an accident and you saved him via cpr your a good momma


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe, I will Pray for complete recovery. You are not to blame, our Chi can just jump with out any warning. I have wood floor too and worry all the time. Amberleah is so wiggly. My niece had a chi and jumped out of her arms and broke it leg.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

How scary! I hope he continues to be ok. Will be sending positive thoughts your way.....


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about pie you must have been devestated I'm glad he's better now!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So glad to hear everything turned out okay!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

awww, I am so sorry! Please don't blame yourself...sometimes things like that just happen. I am thankful that Pie is getting better and will continue to pray he gets home soon. (hug)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Pie. Glad he is home. Don't feel bad and blame yourself. You were successful in giving him CPR. I don't know that I could be successful if I were to try it! You are a hero (heroine) in his eyes!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so glad that Pie is okay! they are so quick - something like that can happen in the blink of an eye. I am so impressed that you knew how to do canine cpr and now thinking I should look it up to be prepared just in case. You never know when you will need it. ((((Hugs)))) I hope both of you get some well deserved rest tonight.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad everything turned out ok with the Pie ~ keep us posted, please.


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Pie is doing well, he's eaten every last morsal of his food and is being a pest and humping my foot so he must be feeling better 
He hasn't left my sight (he's even coming to the loo with me) and he seems fine  fingers crossed that all is well when he goes to get checked over in the morning. Staying up with him tonight just incase but sure he'll be fine now xx Thank you all for your positive thinking, it sure is working :love1:


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres Pie now he's home 








And Chips is pleased he's home


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow bless both of your hearts! How scary :sad5: I'm glad the vet says he's doing ok right now! Still keeping you both in my prayers!!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Awww, what a precious darling! I'll be thinking good thoughts and sending good energy to you both, him for a complete recovery, and you not to feel bad. They are tiny, wiggly, jumpy little guys, and it was your quick thinking that saved the day.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, how scary. I'm so glad to hear Pie's doing better. Best of luck with your little one. You saved his life with your quick thinking. They can wiggle so much, its scary. One time Pepper was sleeping under my chin and woke up and leaped. I had to do a juggling act to grab him. Another time, Smoke was sleeping on my cast rest I elevate my bad leg on, it's about 4 feet off the ground. When he was having his seizures, he would sometimes wake up disoriented. One time, when he was about 4 months old, he woke up, started running and fell off the cast rest right on his head on the tile. He was fine, just scared him and me to death. They are more resilant than you think.


----------

